# FreeBSD hang/crash



## cellini (Feb 14, 2016)

I have a FreeBSD server at work that have started to crash/hang, it happened on Wednesday, and then yesterday and again today during the night. The machine doesn't show anything special in /var/log/messages it just shows nothing for the time hanging. The server runs Xserver(1) as I also use it for as a workstation. When it hangs all programs in X(7) stops responding and the only thing I can do is exit X(7) with Alt-F1-F4 but if I run a command like `cat /var/log/messages` it just hangs. Any suggestions? I am driving over there in an hour.


----------



## ab2k (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi, what file system you are using ? If it's UFS try to boot in single user and issue `fsck -p` command. Don't forget to check your coolers.


----------



## cellini (Feb 14, 2016)

I am using ZFS, A mirrored pool as a root pool and a 3 mirror pool as storage. what seems to have happened is that the one of the SSD disks in the mirrored boot pool have died. And the machine has rebooted and booted in to the storage pool, I replaced the failed disk and it is now finished resilvering to a new SSD. What I don't understand is why the machine rebooted when the first SSD died and the logs are flooded with this: 
	
	



```
ZFS WARNING: Unable to create ZVOL oceanpool/iscsi/MSSQLdisk@zfs-auto-snap_minut-2016-02-14-15h24 (error=6).
```
So I can't read the /var/log/messages. So I can't go back  and see.


----------



## cellini (Feb 14, 2016)

It crashed again tonight

This is the error in /var/log/messages


```
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): CAM status: CCB request terminated by the host
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 00 98 e9 35 60 00 01 00 00
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): CAM status: CCB request terminated by the host
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): Retrying command
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 00 98 e9 36 60 00 01 00 00
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): CAM status: CCB request terminated by the host
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): Retrying command
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 00 98 e9 37 60 00 01 00 00
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): CAM status: CCB request terminated by the host
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): Retrying command
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 00 98 e9 38 60 00 01 00 00
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): CAM status: CCB request terminated by the host
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): Retrying command
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 00 98 e9 39 60 00 01 00 00
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): CAM status: CCB request terminated by the host
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): Retrying command
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 00 98 e9 3a 60 00 01 00 00
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): CAM status: CCB request terminated by the host
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): Retrying command
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 00 98 e9 3b 60 00 01 00 00
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): CAM status: CCB request terminated by the host
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): Retrying command
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 00 98 e9 3c 60 00 01 00 00
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): CAM status: CCB request terminated by the host
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): Retrying command
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 00 98 e9 3d 60 00 01 00 00
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): CAM status: CCB request terminated by the host
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): Retrying command
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: isci: 1455479968:106064 ISCI isci: bus=c target=2 lun=0 cdb[0]=2a terminated
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 00 98 e9 35 60 00 01 00 00
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: isci: 1455479968:122898 ISCI isci: bus=c target=2 lun=0 cdb[0]=2a terminated
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: isci: 1455479968:156244 ISCI isci: bus=c target=2 lun=0 cdb[0]=2a terminated
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: isci: 1455479968:189596 ISCI isci: bus=c target=2 lun=0 cdb[0]=2a terminated
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:ffffffff,ffffffff (Reserved ASC/ASCQ pair)
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: isci: 1455479968:222946 ISCI isci: bus=c target=2 lun=0 cdb[0]=2a terminated
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci: 1455479968:272972 ISCI isci: bus=c target=2 lun=0 cdb[0]=2a terminated
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: isci0:0:isci: 1455479968:306322 ISCI isci: bus=c target=2 lun=0 cdb[0]=2a terminated
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: 2:isci: 1455479968:339675 ISCI isci: bus=c target=2 lun=0 cdb[0]=2a terminated
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: 0): isci: 1455479968:356350 ISCI isci: bus=c target=2 lun=0 cdb[0]=2a terminated
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: Error 22, Unretryable error
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 00 98 e9 36 60 00 01 00 00
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): CAM status: CCB request terminated by the host
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): Retrying command
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 00 98 e9 37 60 00 01 00 00
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): CAM status: CCB request terminated by the host
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): Retrying command
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 00 98 e9 38 60 00 01 00 00
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): CAM status: CCB request terminated by the host
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): Retrying command
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 00 98 e9 39 60 00 01 00 00
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): CAM status: CCB request terminated by the host
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): Retrying command
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 00 98 e9 3a 60 00 01 00 00
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): CAM status: CCB request terminated by the host
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): Retrying command
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 00 98 e9 3b 60 00 01 00 00
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): CAM status: CCB request terminated by the host
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): Retrying command
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 00 98 e9 3c 60 00 01 00 00
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): CAM status: CCB request terminated by the host
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): Retrying command
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 00 98 e9 3d 60 00 01 00 00
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): CAM status: CCB request terminated by the host
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): Retrying command
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 00 98 e9 3e 60 00 01 00 00
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): CAM status: CCB request terminated by the host
Feb 14 20:59:28 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): Retrying command
Feb 14 20:59:35 bsdserver kernel: isci: 1455479975:842613 ISCI isci: bus=c target=2 lun=0 cdb[0]=2a terminated
Feb 14 20:59:35 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 00 98 e9 36 60 00 01 00 00
Feb 14 20:59:35 bsdserver kernel: isci: 1455479975:843599 ISCI isci: bus=c target=2 lun=0 cdb[0]=2a terminated
Feb 14 20:59:35 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
Feb 14 20:59:35 bsdserver kernel: isci: 1455479975:876950 ISCI isci: bus=c target=2 lun=0 cdb[0]=2a terminated
Feb 14 20:59:35 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
Feb 14 20:59:36 bsdserver kernel: isci: 1455479975:910301 ISCI isci: bus=c target=2 lun=0 cdb[0]=2a terminated
Feb 14 20:59:36 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:ffffffff,ffffffff (Reserved ASC/ASCQ pair)
Feb 14 20:59:36 bsdserver kernel: isci: 1455479975:943651 ISCI isci: bus=c target=2 lun=0 cdb[0]=2a terminated
Feb 14 20:59:36 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci: 1455479975:993678 ISCI isci: bus=c target=2 lun=0 cdb[0]=2a terminated
Feb 14 20:59:36 bsdserver kernel: isci0:0:isci: 1455479976:027028 ISCI isci: bus=c target=2 lun=0 cdb[0]=2a terminated
Feb 14 20:59:36 bsdserver kernel: 2:isci: 1455479976:060378 ISCI isci: bus=c target=2 lun=0 cdb[0]=2a terminated
Feb 14 20:59:36 bsdserver kernel: 0): Error 22, Unretryable error
Feb 14 20:59:36 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 00 98 e9 37 60 00 01 00 00
Feb 14 20:59:36 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): CAM status: CCB request terminated by the host
Feb 14 20:59:36 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): Retrying command
Feb 14 20:59:36 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 00 98 e9 38 60 00 01 00 00
Feb 14 20:59:36 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): CAM status: CCB request terminated by the host
Feb 14 20:59:36 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): Retrying command
Feb 14 20:59:36 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 00 98 e9 39 60 00 01 00 00
Feb 14 20:59:36 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): CAM status: CCB request terminated by the host
Feb 14 20:59:36 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): Retrying command
Feb 14 20:59:36 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 00 98 e9 3a 60 00 01 00 00
Feb 14 20:59:36 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): CAM status: CCB request terminated by the host
Feb 14 20:59:36 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): Retrying command
Feb 14 20:59:36 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 00 98 e9 3b 60 00 01 00 00
Feb 14 20:59:36 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): CAM status: CCB request terminated by the host
Feb 14 20:59:36 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): Retrying command
Feb 14 20:59:36 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 00 98 e9 3c 60 00 01 00 00
Feb 14 20:59:36 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): CAM status: CCB request terminated by the host
Feb 14 20:59:36 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): Retrying command
Feb 14 20:59:36 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 00 98 e9 3d 60 00 01 00 00
Feb 14 20:59:36 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): CAM status: CCB request terminated by the host
Feb 14 20:59:36 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): Retrying command
Feb 14 20:59:36 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 00 98 e9 3e 60 00 01 00 00
Feb 14 20:59:36 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): CAM status: CCB request terminated by the host
Feb 14 20:59:36 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): Retrying command
Feb 14 20:59:43 bsdserver kernel: isci: 1455479983:505652 ISCI isci: bus=c target=2 lun=0 cdb[0]=2a terminated
Feb 14 20:59:43 bsdserver kernel: isci: 1455479983:514280 ISCI isci: bus=c target=2 lun=0 cdb[0]=2a terminated
Feb 14 20:59:43 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 00 98 e9 37 60 00 01 00 00
Feb 14 20:59:43 bsdserver kernel: isci: 1455479983:530953 ISCI isci: bus=c target=2 lun=0 cdb[0]=2a terminated
Feb 14 20:59:43 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): CAM status: CCB request terminated by the host
Feb 14 20:59:43 bsdserver kernel: isci: 1455479983:564304 ISCI isci: bus=c target=2 lun=0 cdb[0]=2a terminated
Feb 14 20:59:43 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci: 1455479983:597655 ISCI isci: bus=c target=2 lun=0 cdb[0]=2a terminated
Feb 14 20:59:43 bsdserver kernel: isci0:0:isci: 1455479983:631005 ISCI isci: bus=c target=2 lun=0 cdb[0]=2a terminated
Feb 14 20:59:43 bsdserver kernel: 2:
Feb 14 20:59:44 bsdserver kernel: isci: 1455479983:664356 ISCI isci: bus=c target=2 lun=0 cdb[0]=2a terminated
Feb 14 20:59:44 bsdserver kernel: 0): Retrying command
Feb 14 20:59:44 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 00 98 e9 38 60 00 01 00 00
Feb 14 20:59:44 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): CAM status: CCB request terminated by the host
Feb 14 20:59:44 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): Retrying command
Feb 14 20:59:44 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 00 98 e9 39 60 00 01 00 00
Feb 14 20:59:44 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): CAM status: CCB request terminated by the host
Feb 14 20:59:44 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): Retrying command
Feb 14 20:59:44 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 00 98 e9 3a 60 00 01 00 00
Feb 14 20:59:44 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): CAM status: CCB request terminated by the host
Feb 14 20:59:44 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): Retrying command
Feb 14 20:59:44 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 00 98 e9 3b 60 00 01 00 00
Feb 14 20:59:44 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): CAM status: CCB request terminated by the host
Feb 14 20:59:44 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): Retrying command
Feb 14 20:59:44 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 00 98 e9 3c 60 00 01 00 00
Feb 14 20:59:44 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): CAM status: CCB request terminated by the host
Feb 14 20:59:44 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): Retrying command
Feb 14 20:59:44 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 00 98 e9 3d 60 00 01 00 00
Feb 14 20:59:44 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): CAM status: CCB request terminated by the host
Feb 14 20:59:44 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): Retrying command
Feb 14 20:59:44 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 00 98 e9 3e 60 00 01 00 00
Feb 14 20:59:44 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
Feb 14 20:59:44 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
Feb 14 20:59:44 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:ffffffff,ffffffff (Reserved ASC/ASCQ pair)
Feb 14 20:59:44 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): Error 22, Unretryable error
Feb 14 20:59:51 bsdserver kernel: isci: 1455479991:101191 ISCI isci: bus=c target=2 lun=0 cdb[0]=2a terminated
Feb 14 20:59:51 bsdserver kernel: isci: 1455479991:101637 ISCI isci: bus=c target=2 lun=0 cdb[0]=2a terminated
Feb 14 20:59:51 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 00 98 e9 37 60 00 01 00 00
Feb 14 20:59:51 bsdserver kernel: isci: 1455479991:118255 ISCI isci: bus=c target=2 lun=0 cdb[0]=2a terminated
Feb 14 20:59:51 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): CAM status: CCB request terminated by the host
Feb 14 20:59:51 bsdserver kernel: isci: 1455479991:151606 ISCI isci: bus=c target=2 lun=0 cdb[0]=2a terminated
Feb 14 20:59:51 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci: 1455479991:184956 ISCI isci: bus=c target=2 lun=0 cdb[0]=2a terminated
Feb 14 20:59:51 bsdserver kernel: isci0:0:isci: 1455479991:218307 ISCI isci: bus=c target=2 lun=0 cdb[0]=2a terminated
Feb 14 20:59:51 bsdserver kernel: 2:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
Feb 14 20:59:51 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 00 98 e9 38 60 00 01 00 00
Feb 14 20:59:51 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): CAM status: CCB request terminated by the host
Feb 14 20:59:51 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
Feb 14 20:59:51 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 00 98 e9 39 60 00 01 00 00
Feb 14 20:59:51 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): CAM status: CCB request terminated by the host
Feb 14 20:59:51 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
Feb 14 20:59:51 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 00 98 e9 3a 60 00 01 00 00
Feb 14 20:59:51 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): CAM status: CCB request terminated by the host
Feb 14 20:59:51 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
Feb 14 20:59:51 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 00 98 e9 3b 60 00 01 00 00
Feb 14 20:59:51 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): CAM status: CCB request terminated by the host
Feb 14 20:59:51 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
Feb 14 20:59:51 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 00 98 e9 3c 60 00 01 00 00
Feb 14 20:59:51 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): CAM status: CCB request terminated by the host
Feb 14 20:59:51 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
Feb 14 20:59:51 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 00 98 e9 3d 60 00 01 00 00
Feb 14 20:59:51 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
Feb 14 20:59:51 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
Feb 14 20:59:51 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:ffffffff,ffffffff (Reserved ASC/ASCQ pair)
Feb 14 20:59:51 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): Error 22, Unretryable error
Feb 14 20:59:58 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 23 e4 4f d0 00 00 08 00
Feb 14 20:59:58 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
Feb 14 20:59:58 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
Feb 14 20:59:58 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): SCSI sense: MEDIUM ERROR asc:ffffffff,ffffffff (Reserved ASC/ASCQ pair)
Feb 14 20:59:58 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): Info: 0x23e44fd0
Feb 14 20:59:58 bsdserver kernel: (da2:isci0:0:2:0): Retrying command (per sense data)
```

And it repeat itself and it looked like it also rebooted the machine. After awhile but then ended back in the loop. I disconnected da2 and the machine started. Can anyone explain to me or point me in the right direction to what the error actually mean or how I can prevent it?


----------



## ab2k (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi, 

1. try to change the cable, I have seen something like this - was a cable issue.
2. install sysutils/smartmontools and issue `smartctl -x /dev/*FAILING DRIVE*` and post results.


----------



## cellini (Feb 15, 2016)

i plugged the old cable back in this is the result 

```
root@bsdserver:/usr/home/anders # smartctl -x /dev/da3
smartctl 6.4 2015-06-04 r4109 [FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE-p8 amd64] (local build)
Copyright (C) 2002-15, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===
Model Family:  Western Digital Red
Device Model:  WDC WD20EFRX-68EUZN0
Serial Number:  WD-WCC4MLJE7KVK
LU WWN Device Id: 5 0014ee 2b5905761
Firmware Version: 82.00A82
User Capacity:  2,000,398,934,016 bytes [2.00 TB]
Sector Sizes:  512 bytes logical, 4096 bytes physical
Rotation Rate:  5400 rpm
Device is:  In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]
ATA Version is:  ACS-2 (minor revision not indicated)
SATA Version is:  SATA 3.0, 6.0 Gb/s (current: 3.0 Gb/s)
Local Time is:  Mon Feb 15 09:31:32 2016 CET
SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.
SMART support is: Enabled
AAM feature is:  Unavailable
APM feature is:  Unavailable
Rd look-ahead is: Enabled
Write cache is:  Enabled
ATA Security is:  Disabled, NOT FROZEN [SEC1]
Wt Cache Reorder: Unknown

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===
SMART Status not supported: Incomplete response, ATA output registers missing
SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED
Warning: This result is based on an Attribute check.

General SMART Values:
Offline data collection status:  (0x00) Offline data collection activity
  was never started.
  Auto Offline Data Collection: Disabled.
Self-test execution status:  (  0) The previous self-test routine completed
  without error or no self-test has ever
  been run.
Total time to complete Offline
data collection:  (26940) seconds.
Offline data collection
capabilities:  (0x7b) SMART execute Offline immediate.
  Auto Offline data collection on/off supp  ort.
  Suspend Offline collection upon new
  command.
  Offline surface scan supported.
  Self-test supported.
  Conveyance Self-test supported.
  Selective Self-test supported.
SMART capabilities:  (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering
  power-saving mode.
  Supports SMART auto save timer.
Error logging capability:  (0x01) Error logging supported.
  General Purpose Logging supported.
Short self-test routine
recommended polling time:  (  2) minutes.
Extended self-test routine
recommended polling time:  ( 272) minutes.
Conveyance self-test routine
recommended polling time:  (  5) minutes.
SCT capabilities:  (0x703d) SCT Status supported.
  SCT Error Recovery Control supported.
  SCT Feature Control supported.
  SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16
Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME  FLAGS  VALUE WORST THRESH FAIL RAW_VALUE
  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate  POSR-K  200  200  051  -  69
  3 Spin_Up_Time  POS--K  198  172  021  -  3066
  4 Start_Stop_Count  -O--CK  100  100  000  -  155
  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct  PO--CK  200  200  140  -  0
  7 Seek_Error_Rate  -OSR-K  200  200  000  -  5
  9 Power_On_Hours  -O--CK  087  087  000  -  9770
 10 Spin_Retry_Count  -O--CK  100  100  000  -  0
 11 Calibration_Retry_Count -O--CK  100  100  000  -  0
 12 Power_Cycle_Count  -O--CK  100  100  000  -  154
192 Power-Off_Retract_Count -O--CK  200  200  000  -  141
193 Load_Cycle_Count  -O--CK  200  200  000  -  1518
194 Temperature_Celsius  -O---K  119  105  000  -  28
196 Reallocated_Event_Count -O--CK  200  200  000  -  0
197 Current_Pending_Sector  -O--CK  200  200  000  -  2
198 Offline_Uncorrectable  ----CK  100  253  000  -  0
199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count  -O--CK  200  200  000  -  0
200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate  ---R--  100  253  000  -  0
  ||||||_ K auto-keep
  |||||__ C event count
  ||||___ R error rate
  |||____ S speed/performance
  ||_____ O updated online
  |______ P prefailure warning

General Purpose Log Directory Version 1
SMART  Log Directory Version 1 [multi-sector log support]
Address  Access  R/W  Size  Description
0x00  GPL,SL  R/O  1  Log Directory
0x01  SL  R/O  1  Summary SMART error log
0x02  SL  R/O  5  Comprehensive SMART error log
0x03  GPL  R/O  6  Ext. Comprehensive SMART error log
0x06  SL  R/O  1  SMART self-test log
0x07  GPL  R/O  1  Extended self-test log
0x09  SL  R/W  1  Selective self-test log
0x10  GPL  R/O  1  SATA NCQ Queued Error log
0x11  GPL  R/O  1  SATA Phy Event Counters log
0x21  GPL  R/O  1  Write stream error log
0x22  GPL  R/O  1  Read stream error log
0x80-0x9f  GPL,SL  R/W  16  Host vendor specific log
0xa0-0xa7  GPL,SL  VS  16  Device vendor specific log
0xa8-0xb7  GPL,SL  VS  1  Device vendor specific log
0xbd  GPL,SL  VS  1  Device vendor specific log
0xc0  GPL,SL  VS  1  Device vendor specific log
0xc1  GPL  VS  93  Device vendor specific log
0xe0  GPL,SL  R/W  1  SCT Command/Status
0xe1  GPL,SL  R/W  1  SCT Data Transfer

SMART Extended Comprehensive Error Log Version: 1 (6 sectors)
Device Error Count: 46 (device log contains only the most recent 24 errors)
  CR  = Command Register
  FEATR  = Features Register
  COUNT  = Count (was: Sector Count) Register
  LBA_48 = Upper bytes of LBA High/Mid/Low Registers ]  ATA-8
  LH  = LBA High (was: Cylinder High) Register  ]  LBA
  LM  = LBA Mid (was: Cylinder Low) Register  ] Register
  LL  = LBA Low (was: Sector Number) Register  ]
  DV  = Device (was: Device/Head) Register
  DC  = Device Control Register
  ER  = Error register
  ST  = Status register
Powered_Up_Time is measured from power on, and printed as
DDd+hh:mm:SS.sss where DD=days, hh=hours, mm=minutes,
SS=sec, and sss=millisec. It "wraps" after 49.710 days.

Error 46 [21] occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 9758 hours (406 days + 14 hour  s)
  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle  .

  After command completion occurred, registers were:
  ER -- ST COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC
  -- -- -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --
  40 -- 51 00 00 00 00 98 e8 9a 70 40 00  Error: WP at LBA = 0x98e89a70 = 256538  0720

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
  CR FEATR COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC  Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name
  -- == -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --  ---------------  --------------------
  61 00 f0 00 10 00 00 98 e8 98 70 40 00  00:13:27.760  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 01 00 00 10 00 00 98 e8 97 70 40 00  00:13:27.759  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 00 10 00 10 00 00 98 e8 99 60 40 00  00:13:27.759  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 00 10 00 10 00 00 06 40 02 b8 40 00  00:13:27.743  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  60 01 00 00 08 00 00 98 e8 9a 70 40 00  00:13:27.743  READ FPDMA QUEUED

Error 45 [20] occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 9758 hours (406 days + 14 hour  s)
  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle  .

  After command completion occurred, registers were:
  ER -- ST COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC
  -- -- -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --
  40 -- 51 00 00 00 00 98 e8 99 70 40 00  Error: WP at LBA = 0x98e89970 = 256538  0464

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
  CR FEATR COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC  Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name
  -- == -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --  ---------------  --------------------
  61 00 10 00 10 00 00 06 40 02 b8 40 00  00:13:23.640  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  60 00 10 00 10 00 00 06 40 02 b8 40 00  00:13:23.625  READ FPDMA QUEUED
  60 01 00 00 08 00 00 98 e8 9a 70 40 00  00:13:23.625  READ FPDMA QUEUED
  60 01 00 00 00 00 00 98 e8 99 70 40 00  00:13:23.625  READ FPDMA QUEUED
  2f 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 10 40 00  00:13:23.619  READ LOG EXT

Error 44 [19] occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 9758 hours (406 days + 14 hour  s)
  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle  .

  After command completion occurred, registers were:
  ER -- ST COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC
  -- -- -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --
  40 -- 51 00 00 00 00 98 e8 99 70 40 00  Error: WP at LBA = 0x98e89970 = 256538  0464

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
  CR FEATR COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC  Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name
  -- == -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --  ---------------  --------------------
  61 00 10 00 10 00 00 e8 e0 82 b8 40 00  00:13:20.020  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 00 10 00 18 00 00 e8 e0 84 b8 40 00  00:13:20.014  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  60 00 10 00 20 00 00 06 40 02 b8 40 00  00:13:19.987  READ FPDMA QUEUED
  60 00 10 00 18 00 00 e8 e0 84 b8 40 00  00:13:19.987  READ FPDMA QUEUED
  60 00 10 00 10 00 00 e8 e0 82 b8 40 00  00:13:19.987  READ FPDMA QUEUED

Error 43 [18] occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 9758 hours (406 days + 14 hour  s)
  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle  .

  After command completion occurred, registers were:
  ER -- ST COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC
  -- -- -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --
  40 -- 51 00 00 00 00 98 e8 99 70 40 00  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x98e89970 = 25653  80464

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
  CR FEATR COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC  Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name
  -- == -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --  ---------------  --------------------
  60 00 10 00 20 00 00 06 40 02 b8 40 00  00:13:16.040  READ FPDMA QUEUED
  60 00 10 00 18 00 00 e8 e0 84 b8 40 00  00:13:16.040  READ FPDMA QUEUED
  60 00 10 00 10 00 00 e8 e0 82 b8 40 00  00:13:16.040  READ FPDMA QUEUED
  60 01 00 00 08 00 00 98 e8 9a 70 40 00  00:13:16.040  READ FPDMA QUEUED
  60 01 00 00 00 00 00 98 e8 99 70 40 00  00:13:16.040  READ FPDMA QUEUED

Error 42 [17] occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 9758 hours (406 days + 14 hour  s)
  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle  .

  After command completion occurred, registers were:
  ER -- ST COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC
  -- -- -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --
  40 -- 51 00 00 00 00 98 e8 97 b0 40 00  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x98e897b0 = 25653  80016

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
  CR FEATR COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC  Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name
  -- == -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --  ---------------  --------------------
  60 01 00 00 08 00 00 98 e8 98 70 40 00  00:13:09.040  READ FPDMA QUEUED
  60 01 00 00 00 00 00 98 e8 97 70 40 00  00:13:09.040  READ FPDMA QUEUED
  2f 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 10 40 00  00:13:09.036  READ LOG EXT
  60 01 00 00 08 00 00 98 e8 98 70 40 00  00:13:02.041  READ FPDMA QUEUED
  60 01 00 00 00 00 00 98 e8 97 70 40 00  00:13:02.041  READ FPDMA QUEUED

Error 41 [16] occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 9758 hours (406 days + 14 hour  s)
  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle  .

  After command completion occurred, registers were:
  ER -- ST COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC
  -- -- -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --
  40 -- 51 00 00 00 00 98 e8 97 97 40 00  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x98e89797 = 25653  79991

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
  CR FEATR COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC  Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name
  -- == -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --  ---------------  --------------------
  60 01 00 00 08 00 00 98 e8 98 70 40 00  00:13:02.041  READ FPDMA QUEUED
  60 01 00 00 00 00 00 98 e8 97 70 40 00  00:13:02.041  READ FPDMA QUEUED
  2f 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 10 40 00  00:13:02.036  READ LOG EXT
  60 01 00 00 08 00 00 98 e8 98 70 40 00  00:12:55.636  READ FPDMA QUEUED
  60 01 00 00 00 00 00 98 e8 97 70 40 00  00:12:55.636  READ FPDMA QUEUED

Error 40 [15] occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 9758 hours (406 days + 14 hour  s)
  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle  .

  After command completion occurred, registers were:
  ER -- ST COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC
  -- -- -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --
  40 -- 51 00 00 00 00 98 e8 97 90 40 00  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x98e89790 = 25653  79984

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
  CR FEATR COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC  Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name
  -- == -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --  ---------------  --------------------
  60 01 00 00 08 00 00 98 e8 98 70 40 00  00:12:55.636  READ FPDMA QUEUED
  60 01 00 00 00 00 00 98 e8 97 70 40 00  00:12:55.636  READ FPDMA QUEUED
  2f 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 10 40 00  00:12:55.632  READ LOG EXT
  60 01 00 00 08 00 00 98 e8 98 70 40 00  00:12:48.637  READ FPDMA QUEUED
  60 01 00 00 00 00 00 98 e8 97 70 40 00  00:12:48.636  READ FPDMA QUEUED

Error 39 [14] occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 9758 hours (406 days + 14 hour  s)
  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle  .

  After command completion occurred, registers were:
  ER -- ST COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC
  -- -- -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --
  40 -- 51 00 00 00 00 98 e8 97 97 40 00  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x98e89797 = 25653  79991

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
  CR FEATR COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC  Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name
  -- == -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --  ---------------  --------------------
  60 01 00 00 08 00 00 98 e8 98 70 40 00  00:12:48.637  READ FPDMA QUEUED
  60 01 00 00 00 00 00 98 e8 97 70 40 00  00:12:48.636  READ FPDMA QUEUED
  2f 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 10 40 00  00:12:48.632  READ LOG EXT
  61 00 f0 00 08 00 00 98 e8 96 70 40 00  00:12:41.987  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 01 00 00 08 00 00 98 e8 95 70 40 00  00:12:41.987  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

SMART Extended Self-test Log Version: 1 (1 sectors)
No self-tests have been logged.  [To run self-tests, use: smartctl -t]

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1
 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS
  1  0  0  Not_testing
  2  0  0  Not_testing
  3  0  0  Not_testing
  4  0  0  Not_testing
  5  0  0  Not_testing
Selective self-test flags (0x0):
  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.
If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

SCT Status Version:  3
SCT Version (vendor specific):  258 (0x0102)
SCT Support Level:  1
Device State:  Active (0)
Current Temperature:  28 Celsius
Power Cycle Min/Max Temperature:  28/37 Celsius
Lifetime  Min/Max Temperature:  19/42 Celsius
Under/Over Temperature Limit Count:  0/0
Vendor specific:
01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

SCT Temperature History Version:  2
Temperature Sampling Period:  1 minute
Temperature Logging Interval:  1 minute
Min/Max recommended Temperature:  0/60 Celsius
Min/Max Temperature Limit:  -41/85 Celsius
Temperature History Size (Index):  478 (261)

Index  Estimated Time  Temperature Celsius
 262  2016-02-15 01:34  28  *********
 ...  ..(476 skipped).  ..  *********
 261  2016-02-15 09:31  28  *********

SMART WRITE LOG does not return COUNT and LBA_LOW register
SCT (Get) Error Recovery Control command failed

Device Statistics (GP/SMART Log 0x04) not supported

SATA Phy Event Counters (GP Log 0x11)
ID  Size  Value  Description
0x0001  2  0  Command failed due to ICRC error
0x0002  2  0  R_ERR response for data FIS
0x0003  2  0  R_ERR response for device-to-host data FIS
0x0004  2  0  R_ERR response for host-to-device data FIS
0x0005  2  0  R_ERR response for non-data FIS
0x0006  2  0  R_ERR response for device-to-host non-data FIS
0x0007  2  0  R_ERR response for host-to-device non-data FIS
0x0008  2  0  Device-to-host non-data FIS retries
0x0009  2  6  Transition from drive PhyRdy to drive PhyNRdy
0x000a  2  7  Device-to-host register FISes sent due to a COMRESET
0x000b  2  0  CRC errors within host-to-device FIS
0x000f  2  0  R_ERR response for host-to-device data FIS, CRC
0x0012  2  0  R_ERR response for host-to-device non-data FIS, CRC
0x8000  4  44895  Vendor specific

root@bsdserver:/usr/home/anders #
```


----------



## cellini (Feb 15, 2016)

Then replaced the cable and this is the result


```
root@bsdserver:/usr/home/anders # smartctl -x /dev/da3
smartctl 6.4 2015-06-04 r4109 [FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE-p8 amd64] (local build)
Copyright (C) 2002-15, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===
Model Family:  Western Digital Red
Device Model:  WDC WD20EFRX-68EUZN0
Serial Number:  WD-WCC4MLJE7KVK
LU WWN Device Id: 5 0014ee 2b5905761
Firmware Version: 82.00A82
User Capacity:  2,000,398,934,016 bytes [2.00 TB]
Sector Sizes:  512 bytes logical, 4096 bytes physical
Rotation Rate:  5400 rpm
Device is:  In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]
ATA Version is:  ACS-2 (minor revision not indicated)
SATA Version is:  SATA 3.0, 6.0 Gb/s (current: 3.0 Gb/s)
Local Time is:  Mon Feb 15 09:37:18 2016 CET
SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.
SMART support is: Enabled
AAM feature is:  Unavailable
APM feature is:  Unavailable
Rd look-ahead is: Enabled
Write cache is:  Enabled
ATA Security is:  Disabled, NOT FROZEN [SEC1]
Wt Cache Reorder: Unknown

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===
SMART Status not supported: Incomplete response, ATA output registers missing
SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED
Warning: This result is based on an Attribute check.

General SMART Values:
Offline data collection status:  (0x00) Offline data collection activity
  was never started.
  Auto Offline Data Collection: Disabled.
Self-test execution status:  (  0) The previous self-test routine completed
  without error or no self-test has ever
  been run.
Total time to complete Offline
data collection:  (26940) seconds.
Offline data collection
capabilities:  (0x7b) SMART execute Offline immediate.
  Auto Offline data collection on/off support.
  Suspend Offline collection upon new
  command.
  Offline surface scan supported.
  Self-test supported.
  Conveyance Self-test supported.
  Selective Self-test supported.
SMART capabilities:  (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering
  power-saving mode.
  Supports SMART auto save timer.
Error logging capability:  (0x01) Error logging supported.
  General Purpose Logging supported.
Short self-test routine
recommended polling time:  (  2) minutes.
Extended self-test routine
recommended polling time:  ( 272) minutes.
Conveyance self-test routine
recommended polling time:  (  5) minutes.
SCT capabilities:  (0x703d) SCT Status supported.
  SCT Error Recovery Control supported.
  SCT Feature Control supported.
  SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16
Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME  FLAGS  VALUE WORST THRESH FAIL RAW_VALUE
  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate  POSR-K  200  200  051  -  69
  3 Spin_Up_Time  POS--K  198  172  021  -  3066
  4 Start_Stop_Count  -O--CK  100  100  000  -  155
  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct  PO--CK  200  200  140  -  0
  7 Seek_Error_Rate  -OSR-K  200  200  000  -  5
  9 Power_On_Hours  -O--CK  087  087  000  -  9770
 10 Spin_Retry_Count  -O--CK  100  100  000  -  0
 11 Calibration_Retry_Count -O--CK  100  100  000  -  0
 12 Power_Cycle_Count  -O--CK  100  100  000  -  154
192 Power-Off_Retract_Count -O--CK  200  200  000  -  141
193 Load_Cycle_Count  -O--CK  200  200  000  -  1518
194 Temperature_Celsius  -O---K  119  105  000  -  28
196 Reallocated_Event_Count -O--CK  200  200  000  -  0
197 Current_Pending_Sector  -O--CK  200  200  000  -  2
198 Offline_Uncorrectable  ----CK  100  253  000  -  0
199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count  -O--CK  200  200  000  -  0
200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate  ---R--  100  253  000  -  0
  ||||||_ K auto-keep
  |||||__ C event count
  ||||___ R error rate
  |||____ S speed/performance
  ||_____ O updated online
  |______ P prefailure warning

General Purpose Log Directory Version 1
SMART  Log Directory Version 1 [multi-sector log support]
Address  Access  R/W  Size  Description
0x00  GPL,SL  R/O  1  Log Directory
0x01  SL  R/O  1  Summary SMART error log
0x02  SL  R/O  5  Comprehensive SMART error log
0x03  GPL  R/O  6  Ext. Comprehensive SMART error log
0x06  SL  R/O  1  SMART self-test log
0x07  GPL  R/O  1  Extended self-test log
0x09  SL  R/W  1  Selective self-test log
0x10  GPL  R/O  1  SATA NCQ Queued Error log
0x11  GPL  R/O  1  SATA Phy Event Counters log
0x21  GPL  R/O  1  Write stream error log
0x22  GPL  R/O  1  Read stream error log
0x80-0x9f  GPL,SL  R/W  16  Host vendor specific log
0xa0-0xa7  GPL,SL  VS  16  Device vendor specific log
0xa8-0xb7  GPL,SL  VS  1  Device vendor specific log
0xbd  GPL,SL  VS  1  Device vendor specific log
0xc0  GPL,SL  VS  1  Device vendor specific log
0xc1  GPL  VS  93  Device vendor specific log
0xe0  GPL,SL  R/W  1  SCT Command/Status
0xe1  GPL,SL  R/W  1  SCT Data Transfer

SMART Extended Comprehensive Error Log Version: 1 (6 sectors)
Device Error Count: 46 (device log contains only the most recent 24 errors)
  CR  = Command Register
  FEATR  = Features Register
  COUNT  = Count (was: Sector Count) Register
  LBA_48 = Upper bytes of LBA High/Mid/Low Registers ]  ATA-8
  LH  = LBA High (was: Cylinder High) Register  ]  LBA
  LM  = LBA Mid (was: Cylinder Low) Register  ] Register
  LL  = LBA Low (was: Sector Number) Register  ]
  DV  = Device (was: Device/Head) Register
  DC  = Device Control Register
  ER  = Error register
  ST  = Status register
Powered_Up_Time is measured from power on, and printed as
DDd+hh:mm:SS.sss where DD=days, hh=hours, mm=minutes,
SS=sec, and sss=millisec. It "wraps" after 49.710 days.

Error 46 [21] occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 9758 hours (406 days + 14 hours)
  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:
  ER -- ST COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC
  -- -- -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --
  40 -- 51 00 00 00 00 98 e8 9a 70 40 00  Error: WP at LBA = 0x98e89a70 = 2565380720

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
  CR FEATR COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC  Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name
  -- == -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --  ---------------  --------------------
  61 00 f0 00 10 00 00 98 e8 98 70 40 00  00:13:27.760  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 01 00 00 10 00 00 98 e8 97 70 40 00  00:13:27.759  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 00 10 00 10 00 00 98 e8 99 60 40 00  00:13:27.759  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 00 10 00 10 00 00 06 40 02 b8 40 00  00:13:27.743  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  60 01 00 00 08 00 00 98 e8 9a 70 40 00  00:13:27.743  READ FPDMA QUEUED

Error 45 [20] occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 9758 hours (406 days + 14 hours)
  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:
  ER -- ST COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC
  -- -- -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --
  40 -- 51 00 00 00 00 98 e8 99 70 40 00  Error: WP at LBA = 0x98e89970 = 2565380464

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
  CR FEATR COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC  Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name
  -- == -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --  ---------------  --------------------
  61 00 10 00 10 00 00 06 40 02 b8 40 00  00:13:23.640  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  60 00 10 00 10 00 00 06 40 02 b8 40 00  00:13:23.625  READ FPDMA QUEUED
  60 01 00 00 08 00 00 98 e8 9a 70 40 00  00:13:23.625  READ FPDMA QUEUED
  60 01 00 00 00 00 00 98 e8 99 70 40 00  00:13:23.625  READ FPDMA QUEUED
  2f 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 10 40 00  00:13:23.619  READ LOG EXT

Error 44 [19] occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 9758 hours (406 days + 14 hours)
  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:
  ER -- ST COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC
  -- -- -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --
  40 -- 51 00 00 00 00 98 e8 99 70 40 00  Error: WP at LBA = 0x98e89970 = 2565380464

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
  CR FEATR COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC  Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name
  -- == -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --  ---------------  --------------------
  61 00 10 00 10 00 00 e8 e0 82 b8 40 00  00:13:20.020  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 00 10 00 18 00 00 e8 e0 84 b8 40 00  00:13:20.014  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  60 00 10 00 20 00 00 06 40 02 b8 40 00  00:13:19.987  READ FPDMA QUEUED
  60 00 10 00 18 00 00 e8 e0 84 b8 40 00  00:13:19.987  READ FPDMA QUEUED
  60 00 10 00 10 00 00 e8 e0 82 b8 40 00  00:13:19.987  READ FPDMA QUEUED

Error 43 [18] occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 9758 hours (406 days + 14 hours)
  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:
  ER -- ST COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC
  -- -- -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --
  40 -- 51 00 00 00 00 98 e8 99 70 40 00  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x98e89970 = 2565380464

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
  CR FEATR COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC  Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name
  -- == -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --  ---------------  --------------------
  60 00 10 00 20 00 00 06 40 02 b8 40 00  00:13:16.040  READ FPDMA QUEUED
  60 00 10 00 18 00 00 e8 e0 84 b8 40 00  00:13:16.040  READ FPDMA QUEUED
  60 00 10 00 10 00 00 e8 e0 82 b8 40 00  00:13:16.040  READ FPDMA QUEUED
  60 01 00 00 08 00 00 98 e8 9a 70 40 00  00:13:16.040  READ FPDMA QUEUED
  60 01 00 00 00 00 00 98 e8 99 70 40 00  00:13:16.040  READ FPDMA QUEUED

Error 42 [17] occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 9758 hours (406 days + 14 hours)
  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:
  ER -- ST COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC
  -- -- -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --
  40 -- 51 00 00 00 00 98 e8 97 b0 40 00  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x98e897b0 = 2565380016

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
  CR FEATR COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC  Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name
  -- == -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --  ---------------  --------------------
  60 01 00 00 08 00 00 98 e8 98 70 40 00  00:13:09.040  READ FPDMA QUEUED
  60 01 00 00 00 00 00 98 e8 97 70 40 00  00:13:09.040  READ FPDMA QUEUED
  2f 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 10 40 00  00:13:09.036  READ LOG EXT
  60 01 00 00 08 00 00 98 e8 98 70 40 00  00:13:02.041  READ FPDMA QUEUED
  60 01 00 00 00 00 00 98 e8 97 70 40 00  00:13:02.041  READ FPDMA QUEUED

Error 41 [16] occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 9758 hours (406 days + 14 hours)
  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:
  ER -- ST COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC
  -- -- -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --
  40 -- 51 00 00 00 00 98 e8 97 97 40 00  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x98e89797 = 2565379991

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
  CR FEATR COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC  Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name
  -- == -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --  ---------------  --------------------
  60 01 00 00 08 00 00 98 e8 98 70 40 00  00:13:02.041  READ FPDMA QUEUED
  60 01 00 00 00 00 00 98 e8 97 70 40 00  00:13:02.041  READ FPDMA QUEUED
  2f 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 10 40 00  00:13:02.036  READ LOG EXT
  60 01 00 00 08 00 00 98 e8 98 70 40 00  00:12:55.636  READ FPDMA QUEUED
  60 01 00 00 00 00 00 98 e8 97 70 40 00  00:12:55.636  READ FPDMA QUEUED

Error 40 [15] occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 9758 hours (406 days + 14 hours)
  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:
  ER -- ST COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC
  -- -- -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --
  40 -- 51 00 00 00 00 98 e8 97 90 40 00  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x98e89790 = 2565379984

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
  CR FEATR COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC  Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name
  -- == -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --  ---------------  --------------------
  60 01 00 00 08 00 00 98 e8 98 70 40 00  00:12:55.636  READ FPDMA QUEUED
  60 01 00 00 00 00 00 98 e8 97 70 40 00  00:12:55.636  READ FPDMA QUEUED
  2f 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 10 40 00  00:12:55.632  READ LOG EXT
  60 01 00 00 08 00 00 98 e8 98 70 40 00  00:12:48.637  READ FPDMA QUEUED
  60 01 00 00 00 00 00 98 e8 97 70 40 00  00:12:48.636  READ FPDMA QUEUED

Error 39 [14] occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 9758 hours (406 days + 14 hours)
  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:
  ER -- ST COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC
  -- -- -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --
  40 -- 51 00 00 00 00 98 e8 97 97 40 00  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x98e89797 = 2565379991

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
  CR FEATR COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC  Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name
  -- == -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --  ---------------  --------------------
  60 01 00 00 08 00 00 98 e8 98 70 40 00  00:12:48.637  READ FPDMA QUEUED
  60 01 00 00 00 00 00 98 e8 97 70 40 00  00:12:48.636  READ FPDMA QUEUED
  2f 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 10 40 00  00:12:48.632  READ LOG EXT
  61 00 f0 00 08 00 00 98 e8 96 70 40 00  00:12:41.987  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 01 00 00 08 00 00 98 e8 95 70 40 00  00:12:41.987  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

SMART Extended Self-test Log Version: 1 (1 sectors)
No self-tests have been logged.  [To run self-tests, use: smartctl -t]

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1
 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS
  1  0  0  Not_testing
  2  0  0  Not_testing
  3  0  0  Not_testing
  4  0  0  Not_testing
  5  0  0  Not_testing
Selective self-test flags (0x0):
  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.
If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

SCT Status Version:  3
SCT Version (vendor specific):  258 (0x0102)
SCT Support Level:  1
Device State:  Active (0)
Current Temperature:  28 Celsius
Power Cycle Min/Max Temperature:  28/37 Celsius
Lifetime  Min/Max Temperature:  19/42 Celsius
Under/Over Temperature Limit Count:  0/0
Vendor specific:
01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

SCT Temperature History Version:  2
Temperature Sampling Period:  1 minute
Temperature Logging Interval:  1 minute
Min/Max recommended Temperature:  0/60 Celsius
Min/Max Temperature Limit:  -41/85 Celsius
Temperature History Size (Index):  478 (266)

Index  Estimated Time  Temperature Celsius
 267  2016-02-15 01:40  28  *********
 ...  ..(476 skipped).  ..  *********
 266  2016-02-15 09:37  28  *********

SMART WRITE LOG does not return COUNT and LBA_LOW register
SCT (Get) Error Recovery Control command failed

Device Statistics (GP/SMART Log 0x04) not supported

SATA Phy Event Counters (GP Log 0x11)
ID  Size  Value  Description
0x0001  2  0  Command failed due to ICRC error
0x0002  2  0  R_ERR response for data FIS
0x0003  2  0  R_ERR response for device-to-host data FIS
0x0004  2  0  R_ERR response for host-to-device data FIS
0x0005  2  0  R_ERR response for non-data FIS
0x0006  2  0  R_ERR response for device-to-host non-data FIS
0x0007  2  0  R_ERR response for host-to-device non-data FIS
0x0008  2  0  Device-to-host non-data FIS retries
0x0009  2  7  Transition from drive PhyRdy to drive PhyNRdy
0x000a  2  8  Device-to-host register FISes sent due to a COMRESET
0x000b  2  0  CRC errors within host-to-device FIS
0x000f  2  0  R_ERR response for host-to-device data FIS, CRC
0x0012  2  0  R_ERR response for host-to-device non-data FIS, CRC
0x8000  4  45241  Vendor specific

root@bsdserver:/usr/home/anders #
```


----------



## ab2k (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi,

thanks for posting report, and here what it tells:

1. seems that cable is okay - attribute 199 - shows 0.
2. unfortunatelly seems that your drive is dying. on WD there are 5 attributes that needs to be monitored - 1, 5, 7, 197, 198. your drive have non zero at these three attributes - 1 (raw read error rate), 7 (seek error rate) and 197 (current pending sector). If the first ones sometimes may be skipped, last one tells that drive have bad sectors.

I would suggest you to change that disk as soon as possible.

Additionally, it's very good idea to do a long test when you add new drives, building a new pool, or just want to check how healthly is your disk system. You may do a long test with `smartctl -t long /dev/*YOUR DRIVE*` (you can start tests on any amount of drives). When you run the test with `smartctl` it will show you approximatelly how much time it will take and when it will end (for example current drive test time will be around 270 minutes) - don't reboot machine until that time (or the test will not get finished and you will not get the results) - you can always watch the progress by using `smartctl -a /dev/*YOUR DRIVE*`.

Hope it will help you.


----------



## cellini (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks for all the help, I will replace the drive now, have one of the same make as a backup drive,just have to empty the data first . Can i run `smartctl -t long /dev/*YOUR DRIVE*` on drives already in a ZFS pool or do i have to do it before adding them?


----------



## ab2k (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi again, of course you can, and it's recommended to do! On my file servers i am doing it 4-8 times in a year, just to be sure that disks are in good condition. Sometimes before/sometimes after the scrubbing and of course after disasters - for example after a glorious dead of air conditioner - but, in this case i am doing a full copy of the pool before any testing/scrubbing. One thing - don't mix long testing with a scrubbing process - it will be an overkill for a hard drives. (at nearly the end of S.M.A.R.T testing, that you will start with `smartctl -t long /dev/*DRIVE*` command will be started a procedure to check a drive of your HDD - drive will start to spin at different speeds, now if we add a scrubbing to that spinning - it may kill a drive - so be careful).

You may always check attributes by issuing `smartctl -a /dev/*DRIVE*` at any moment. For WD disks you must watch 1, 5, 7, 197, 198. If some of these attributes are non-zero you must think before scrubbing/smart long testing, it may just destroy hard drive (if you have more than 1 failing disk - best idea is to move all your data out of this pool as soon as possible, and of course not to start scrubbing process - it may kill everything).

Small addition: look at RAW values of attributes - this applies nearly to all of the makers of HDD. Seagate drives will show you other things - don't look at their insane numbers at 1,7,195 attributes, they are internal and not human-readable; for Seagate drives i am only watch for 5, 197, 198 and 189.


----------



## cellini (Feb 17, 2016)

This is perfect I am sitting end testing some drives now just have to write a script to give me email when a drive is failing based on your report  do you you know if Hitachi is like WD disk? and is there some special numbers for SSD's?


----------



## ab2k (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi, I am very glad to see that you liked it. It's very great technology, a big thanks is going to IBM, Seagate, Quantum, Conner, Western Digital & Hitachi for developing and implementing this technology. Next big thanks is going to creators of sysutils/smartmontools, just because we can easily watch whats happening inside of the drive with this tool. About Hitachi drives - sure can you please post any report here, will give you the numbers to watch. About SSD drives - if manufacturer implemented S.M.A.R.T technology in their product (seen some drives without it) then we can watch for how memory cells are used, erase fail counts, how many life is left; unfortunately each manufacturer is making these attributes as it wants - no standard is here. Again, please post report - will try to get numbers to watch for.

Small addition: sysutils/smartmontools have it's own daemon, you can configure it and it will send you a mail if something is not good. Look at smartd.conf(5).


----------

